# Adding leg levelers and casters to a table



## Bhaupt (Jan 22, 2011)

*Adding leg levelers and casters to a table*










The objective here is to have 1 1/2" of leveling adjustability as well as being able to transport table on casters. The way I decided to do this was to have ladder casters extend downward with toggle clamps during transit.

For the smaller tables I used 5/16 rods attached to a 2" wheel. For the 800# table I used 3/4" x 4" lg. ss standoffs for the ladder portion attaching to dual 2" casters.


















I needed to provide laterial support for the ladder/standoff portion of the caster. I also needed to provide rotational clearance for the caster/leg.










On the 800# table there could be an additional load on the table of approx. 1000#'s. So I needed a way of supporting the standoff with no more than .015" clearance around the shaft. So the final location of the hole was done after the toggle clamp was mounted.


















A 1/2" dia. hole was initiallty mounted in the leg gusset. A locator pin was inserted in the clamp and a 13/16" pilot hole was centered to the pin, clamped and drilled. This located the hole to the shaft as required.










The need for all this adjustability is that there are 7 tables that clamp together with a total of 54 legs. The center table with 12 legs and 8 casters shown below.










Will be leveled to the floor first, then the surrounding tables to follow. A total distance of 26' from one end to the other will require 1" or so of adjustability.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Bhaupt said:


> *Adding leg levelers and casters to a table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Design Concept = Brilliant!
Execution = Magnificent!

I'm impressed with the great idea and the implementaion! Looking forward to reading your "review" of how well they work. This looks like something I need to incorporate into the many moveable tables, stands and bases that I must utilize in my "soon to be" shop. Thanks for the descriptive and informative post. The pictures really helped also.

Could you please provide the specs for the ladder levelers, ie: make, model, supplier, lifting weight?

Again, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Bhaupt (Jan 22, 2011)

Bhaupt said:


> *Adding leg levelers and casters to a table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casters are ordered from Granger, and clamps and levelers from Reid tools. Clamps 25.00 ea., Casters 28.00 ea., levelers 8.00 ea., standoffs machined for 20.00 ea. You can do standard casters only for a fraction of this, or you can do levelers only also for a fraction.

The dual casters are rated for 200# ea. and are a low profile 2". The single stem caster is rated for 150# ea.
The levelers I used are 3/8-16 steel stud and delrin pad and are rated for 400# ea.

There was a heavy price to pay for mobility & leveling together. You might get by with less if your weight requirement is less.


----------



## JawShoeAh (Apr 8, 2013)

Bhaupt said:


> *Adding leg levelers and casters to a table*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear how this has held up for you. I am 100% in love with this idea, you are a genious.

I am going to adapt this loosely when I go to build my table saw workstation. All I will need to build is the drop down casters, I don't really need leveling capability.

Can I ask, why did you use ladder casters? Couldn't you have just mounted the toggle clamp lower and got away with not needing any lateral support?

Josh


----------

